# uh-oh.......we got a Craiglist creeper in the "for sale" forum.....



## ScotO (Mar 19, 2013)

You can tell this guy is a newb.....he's looking for free wood in a forum where we none of us will give it away!!

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/wanted-free-hard-wood-slab-scrap-wood.107519/


----------



## gmule (Mar 19, 2013)

I guess the answer is always no if you don't ask


----------



## ScotO (Mar 19, 2013)

I had to laugh.. ...I'm just bustin' his nuggets a little....
If he'd been on the forums a little longer and did some creeping in the wood shed, he'd have NEVER even posted that ad. He don't realize we're all firewood junkies!!


----------



## gmule (Mar 19, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I had to laugh.. ...I'm just bustin' his nuggets a little....
> If he'd been on the forums a little longer and did some creeping in the wood shed, he'd have NEVER even posted that ad. He don't realize we're all firewood junkies!!


 

Hey! you say that like it is a bad thing


----------



## ScotO (Mar 19, 2013)

gmule said:


> Hey! you say that like it is a bad thing


HELL NO!  I'm not only a member of the Firewood Hoarder's Club.....I'm also the president!!


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 19, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> HELL NO!  I'm not only a member of the Firewood Hoarder's Club.....I'm also the president!!



Hell yeah!! 

As for free wood. If someone in the area, really needed it, and it was known that there were issues that were beyond there control? I would and have been known to donate wood. 

But an able bodied man, that lives in an area, that has trees (read:EVERYWHERE) then where there is a will, there is a way  

Scrounging. It's work..... But work that's well worth it. (I try not to anymore, but sometimes it's to good to be true. Who can pass on Free Wood!!)


----------



## Redlegs (Mar 19, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Scrounging. It's work..... But work that's well worth it. (I try not to anymore, but sometimes it's to good to be true. Who can pass on Free Wood!!)​


 
+1 vote for scrounging! It is so rewarding in knowing that the last 2-3 hours of impromptu wood work, just saved you a couple hundred dollars off of some future heating bill.

If that guy has a pickup and can come get your slabs or whatever, he can chase down the utility crews too.

Actually, he doesnt say that he wants firewood...he wants "slab wood" .   I have seen some cool slab wood wood sheds - maybe thats what he's up to?


----------



## billb3 (Mar 19, 2013)

I would want it delivered.


----------



## fossil (Mar 19, 2013)

At some point, every one of us was a "newb".  What's the point with all the making fun of him and chest-thumping?  Why not welcome him and invite him to the Wood Shed for a while to get a feel for what goes on here?  Is this the way you were treated when you first posted here?  If so, why did you stick around?  Rick


----------



## billb3 (Mar 19, 2013)

I hope he finds someone nearby with a mill making custom pallets and huge piles of oak trimmings


----------



## pen (Mar 19, 2013)

I approved that thread as it reminded me of the words of wisdom the father of a friend shared when I was a kid: _"*Always ask the prettiest girls out first, you might get surprised, and if not, you still have options.*"_

pen


----------



## nate379 (Mar 19, 2013)

There was a guy that posted on the C List here looking for wood.  I offered him a pallet bin full of "uglies" just come and get.  All dry and fine to burn, just they don't fit in my stove that great so I use that stuff for campfires. 

 He messaged me back that he wanted actual split logs and more or less it was too much work for him to come get it.


----------



## fossil (Mar 19, 2013)

One thing's fer sure...if he reads this, he won't come here looking for friendly help, advice, or assistance again.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 19, 2013)

fossil said:


> One thing's fer sure...if he reads this, he won't come here looking for friendly help, advice, or assistance again.



I still see advice here.... And Criticism and Sarcasm are dealt out daily.....  

This is a good group and and as I said above, if someone truly needed wood. I would and HAVE donated wood to those that need it. 




happycamper said:


> hate to see good wood get wasted
> 
> i alwasy see tree trimers and wood on the side of the road
> i alwas ask for it most of the time thay say i can have it


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Mar 19, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> HELL NO!  I'm not only a member of the Firewood Hoarder's Club.....I'm also the president!!


I'm just jealous, of you hoarders, I only have good intentions but am out of flat space to stack! These "vertical" acres up the cliffs were nice when we moved in but wood don't stack well on 45 degree angles!


----------



## fishingpol (Mar 19, 2013)

If I could, I'd love to give him my neighbors unseasoned oak that he continues to burn...


----------



## ScotO (Mar 19, 2013)

fossil said:


> At some point, every one of us was a "newb". What's the point with all the making fun of him and chest-thumping? Why not welcome him and invite him to the Wood Shed for a while to get a feel for what goes on here? Is this the way you were treated when you first posted here? If so, why did you stick around? Rick


Rick, nobody is making fun of him.  You know how it is around here......

And like Dex said, if he really _NEEDED_ the wood (health and/or medical reasons, etc), and was local enough to me, I'd be one of the first in line to help the guy out.....

I just had to chuckle because we see ads like that every day on Craigslist.....and this being a forum FULL of guys who _dream_ of getting free firewood, well, just the irony of the ad.......we just couldn't let that ad go unnoticed.....

What if he put a post on what a horrible president Obama was on his first day in the forums........the guys in the ash can would've eaten him ALIVE!!


----------



## ScotO (Mar 19, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> I'm just jealous, of you hoarders, I only have good intentions but am out of flat space to stack! These "vertical" acres up the cliffs were nice when we moved in but wood don't stack well on 45 degree angles!


Sounds like you need to get the hubster to make you some terraced woodstacks.  There was a great post a while back where another member did this.....and it worked out really nice!  Now, getting the wood UP to the stacks was a PITA, but getting it back down to the house wasn't so bad!


----------



## fossil (Mar 19, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> ...You know how it is around here......


 

Oh yes, I do know how it is around here.  But he doesn't.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 19, 2013)

fossil said:


> Oh yes, I do know how it is around here. But he doesn't.


I see where you are coming from........
I'd be here with open arms for the guy......I think you know that.  If he shows up, I'll PM him and tell him it was all in jest.....just lightening up the mood a little.....


----------



## fossil (Mar 20, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> You can tell this guy is a newb.....he's looking for free wood in a forum where we none of us will give it away!!


 


Scotty Overkill said:


> Rick, nobody is making fun of him.


 
That so?


----------



## ScotO (Mar 20, 2013)

fossil said:


> That so?


it's A JOKE!!  Heck, I'm bustin' on our own wood addictions more than I am busting on him!


----------



## gmule (Mar 20, 2013)

fossil said:


> One thing's fer sure...if he reads this, he won't come here looking for friendly help, advice, or assistance again.


 
I don't think that anyone has been run off because of this thread. By now everyone that visits message boards from time to time expects a little ribbing now and then. If anything this thread pokes more fun at those of us wood pile ocd than the new guy looking for wood.


----------



## webbie (Mar 20, 2013)

Scotty, if they take your rick, give 'em a cord...right?


----------



## Hogwildz (Mar 20, 2013)

Um, I am taking wood donations.... just saying. Can't fault a guy for askin..... UGG UGG


----------



## ScotO (Mar 20, 2013)

Hogwildz said:


> Um, I am taking wood donations.... just saying. Can't fault a guy for askin..... UGG UGG


Watch what you ask for, Hogz........a lot of perverts out there on the interweb!!
either that, or you'll end up with with a heap of that stinky-azz ailanthus and weeping willow out in your driveway!!


----------



## Thistle (Mar 20, 2013)

I will gladly give some wood to those in need who ask me.Steal from me across my fence where I discover it still smoldering in your firepit the next morning changes my attitude entirely.....


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Mar 20, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Sounds like you need to get the hubster to make you some terraced woodstacks.  There was a great post a while back where another member did this.....and it worked out really nice!  Now, getting the wood UP to the stacks was a PITA, but getting it back down to the house wasn't so bad!


My hubby isn't handy, unless you consider a leatherman a tool, that's all he owns, the tools here are all mine  i'll take a look into that as right now I cut and stack where the trees fall so I fill up a rubbermade tote and bring it up a flight of steps from out front, or drag in from out back down the steps in the house to the living room.  Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## OldLumberKid (Mar 20, 2013)

fossil said:


> Oh yes, I do know how it is around here. But he doesn't.


 
Don't sell yourselves short, here. This is like a cosy friendly and warm and welcoming bunch compared with my favorite hockey team's forum where folks are constantly in state of advanced Brooklynese disagreement, trying to one-up each other, or at each others throats, and the poor mods have to be on constant vigil. lol. But we do support each other when it counts.


----------



## Scols (Mar 21, 2013)

WANTED 4 cords of cut,split,and stacked firewood. Wood MUST be 16-18" in length,and only the best hardwood will be accepted. I have a rusty lawnmower and a warm 5 pack of Strohs Light in exchange.


----------



## ArsenalDon (Mar 22, 2013)

Scols said:


> WANTED 4 cords of cut,split,and stacked firewood. Wood MUST be 16-18" in length,and only the best hardwood will be accepted. I have a rusty lawnmower and a warm 5 pack of Strohs Light in exchange.


seasoned at least 2....no make that 3 years please


----------



## ScotO (Mar 22, 2013)

Don Williams said:


> seasoned at least 2....no make that 3 years please


Don't forget free delivery!!


----------



## Bocefus78 (Mar 22, 2013)

One of my first posts was asking for wood... but I offered to come work for it. Thats how I met smokin'
Maybe he's out of wood and cold? I'd be asking too, if that was the case. What does it hurt? Don't blast the guy just yet scotty!


----------



## ScotO (Mar 22, 2013)

Bocefus78 said:


> One of my first posts was asking for wood... but I offered to come work for it. Thats how I met smokin'
> Maybe he's out of wood and cold? I'd be asking too, if that was the case. What does it hurt? Don't blast the guy just yet scotty!


Not blastin', just bustin' a little.......
Like I said earlier, if a person locally needed some wood, some help cutting or splitting, heck even some help with a stove install and they were strapped for cash, I'd be first in line to help out.....

We're supposed to do a GTG this summer, and that's what we're going to look for......someone in need of some assistance.
maybe build 'em a keyhole firepit, C/S/S a little wood, clean up the property a little, whatever.......lets get something started here!


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 22, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Not blastin', just bustin' a little.......
> Like I said earlier, if a person locally needed some wood, some help cutting or splitting, heck even some help with a stove install and they were strapped for cash, I'd be first in line to help out.....
> 
> We're supposed to do a GTG this summer, and that's what we're going to look for......someone in need of some assistance.
> maybe build 'em a keyhole firepit, C/S/S a little wood, clean up the property a little, whatever.......lets get something started here!



Yep...  Looking forward to meeting some of the "Hearth Greats"


----------

